# Yogurt??



## sclevenger08 (Mar 4, 2010)

So, I was sitting in the floor eating yogurt watching my tegu crawl around and explore, I had to get up for something and sat my yogurt cup on the floor, when I turned around the cup had fallen over and he had his head in the cup licking up the yogurt. Question 1..Why? I thought little dudes didn't like much fruit in their diet? Plus, its yogurt. Question 2...Will this hurt him? 

Thanks
Susan Lynn<3


----------



## kaa (Mar 5, 2010)

1, I would say because it smells so sweet, and they are curious, and 2, I doubt it would hurt them, but I wouldn't feed it as more than a treat.


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Mar 5, 2010)

Yogurt as a treat is fine and is somewhat even good for them too as most has added calcium and fruit.
My guys enjoy a treat of red berry type fruits but hate and veggi type stuff and almost fell out of my seat when the blue tegus destroyed a plate of strawberries and blueberries since everything I ever read on them suggested meat eater only.


----------



## sclevenger08 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll maybe give it to him as an occasional treat, it was strawberry banana and he seemed to really enjoy it. lol. Ya, I see that a lot, that they are meat eaters, then other people say fruit as well.


----------

